# Uber Ice Cream



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone done Uber Ice Cream before? I just got a call asking if I wanted to do it. 

They said of get $150 for going to pick up the ice cream plus $20/hr minimum guarantee. My typical hourly guarantee is only $12/hr (I know, it sucks). So I'd obviously make more than on a typical day.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll do it 

"I'm your Ice Cream Man, stop me if I'm passing by"


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Just wondering of anyone had experience w it. If there is actually decent demand during the day. 

They want me in Monterey. The last thing I want to be doing is being stuck 45 minutes away from home, bored at a Starbucks waiting for a Ping with a bunch of melted ice cream in my trunk.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Wouldnt it be better to be sitting and not putting on miles with a minimum guarantee?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

True dat. I just can't get much done from my car. I hate sitting and doing nothing.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> True dat. I just can't get much done from my car. I hate sitting and doing nothing.


You'll be eating ice cream.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> You'll be eating ice cream.


LOL! I did ask what we are supposed to do w excess ice cream. Lady told me to take it home!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Ok I signed up for it. I'll report back tomorrow while I'm sitting at Starbucks. LOL


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll take a Toasted Almond and a Bomb Pop


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

At least my 86 mostly white Chevy G10 panel van w/personalized plates that say "FRECNDY" will be good for something


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yay free ice-cream!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Keep it cold I would guess you get to keep whatever is left. Going to have a bunch of diabetic Uber drivers before to long.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

What's uber ice cream? do they have it in nyc? I'm in for easy money


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Will be on in London later today (18th). Just as well as it looks like it's going to be the hottest day of the year - 32c.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea im curious how it all works Joanne. Keep us updated!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd rather do UberBoat... too bad I don't have a boat.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Well they said I'd be getting a cooler filled w dry ice and a lot of ice cream. I asked what happens when I run out of ice cream and the girl laughed. She said that they are giving people ALOT of ice cream. She said they were contacting "top partners" in select cities to do it.

The blog post from last year had a pretty bad video. http://blog.uber.com/2013/07/17/ubericecream/


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Originally the folks that agreed to do the Uber Ice Cream needed to sign a non-disclosure. But they put in on their blog (http://blog.uber.com/) so you can read the details. If you scroll down to the bottom they show the cities and how much it cost for the deliveries. $25 in Seattle, FREE in Portland and Eugene, Oregon.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I wasn't asked to sign an NDA. I believe the call came after the blog post.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, here in Seattle they sent out invitations about a week ago, but in order to sign up you had to sign a NDA. It's on for tomorrow here too.

Interesting on Portland and Eugene. I didn't know that any of the ride share companies had launched in Oregon yet. I know that Portland was going for an all out ban.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Yeah, here in Seattle they sent out invitations about a week ago, but in order to sign up you had to sign a NDA. It's on for tomorrow here too.
> 
> Interesting on Portland and Eugene. I didn't know that any of the ride share companies had launched in Oregon yet. I know that Portland was going for an all out ban.


Maybe they had people flake out here and I was on the second tier.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Are you doing it LookyLou?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Are you doing it LookyLou?


No. I would have done it but my other job needs me. I think it would have been kind of fun.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Why would they do a NDA for delivering ice cream? Thought that NDA would be for something more dramatic featuring celebrities or some such nonsense. But Ice cream?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Why would they do a NDA for delivering ice cream? Thought that NDA would be for something more dramatic featuring celebrities or some such nonsense. But Ice cream?


They didn't want the word to get out to the public until Uber wanted it out there.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm a brand new driver in a city that just launched last week (while I was out of state on vacation, lol). So, I've just started driving and received a text this morning that said:
"We are expecting high demand today due to a promotional campaign (see here: http://blog.uber.com/icecream2014). Take advantage from 11-5p!"

I haven't received a call or email to "sign up", much less sign a NDA, and the link doesn't explain anything. If it weren't for this post (thank you, Joanne), I would have no idea what it was about or what I was going to be doing. Is that how these promotions usually work? Or, am I not "included" since I didn't get a call, email, or have to sign up?

So confused...thanks for any input. (I'd email Uber, but I don't expect I'd hear back any time soon...) I'm glad I found this forum, thanks to The RideShare Guy!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got an email to my customer account saying in Los Angeles there would be 5 special art trucks delivering ice cream and uber swag
for $25.00.. no cash needed!

not being done by top drivers in this market, uber is using ice cream trucks that are pimped out with art between 11-5, maybe I will get a pic of one.


----------



## Flipper (Jul 16, 2014)

Interesting... I did email Uber to ask:

ME: "What is the Ice Cream Promotion that I got a text about today? What do I do
differently as a driver?"

UBER: "Happy to help here! If you have not received details on helping out with this promo, you are not required to do anything extra.
Have a great day!"

The promo email to my customer account said:

*THE INSIDE SCOOP*

Ice cream will hit the road in Columbia at 11 a.m. today until 5 p.m.
For $15 you get 5 treats and custom Uber swag
To request, choose the Ice Cream option in the app. If a vehicle is available, you'll be enjoying your desserts in minutes
No cash needed - your order will be billed to your Uber account

I'm kinda bummed - would have liked to deliver ice cream. Now it appears that I'll just be giving rides to new customers trying out UberX while EATING ICE CREAM, lol!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey UBER Special projects team!!! Yoo Hoo! 

Great to see you rolling out the ice cream EVERYWHERE in the world, but has anyone at UBER HQ noticed that the Southern Hemisphere is experiencing WINTER? It's snowing only 60 miles west of Sydney. But UBER insists on Ice Cream!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey UBER Special projects team!!! Yoo Hoo!
> 
> Great to see you rolling out the ice cream EVERYWHERE in the world, but has anyone at UBER HQ noticed that the Southern Hemisphere is experiencing WINTER? It's snowing only 60 miles west of Sydney. But UBER insists on Ice Cream!


People are going to the beach, swimming in the ocean, etc, and you call that "winter"... how cute. Let me know when you're shoveling 1m high snow from your driveway, then it's winter.

Around here people still get ice cream in the winter too.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Got my ice cream and my "swag". Now I wait for pings....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Got my ice cream and my "swag". Now I wait for pings....
> View attachment 461
> View attachment 462
> View attachment 463


Have fun. Looks like they are kicking butt here in Seattle. Friend of mine made $40.00 his first hour. The cones are disappearing as fast as they appear on the map. I wish I could have participated. I think it would be a nice break form the usual.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I WANT UBER SWAG SUNGLASSES!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I want the sunglasses too. I dont even know why but I do.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I ain't sold shit! I am so flipping bored!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I ain't sold shit! I am so flipping bored!


Well, you are going to have plenty of ice cream left to take home and sun glasses to sent to us forum members that didn't participate 

Plus you get a nice cooler out of the deal.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Checking the app, there's no ice cream anywhere near me, maybe 30 min away. Don't think I want to go out of my way to giver Uber more of my money for over priced ice cream.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Checking the app, there's no ice cream anywhere near me, maybe 30 min away. Don't think I want to go out of my way to giver Uber more of my money for over priced ice cream.


Yeah same here. If there was a car nearby I would buy some for me and my co-workers. No such luck.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

If there are not too many cars, it's a lot of fun. Too many cars, yeah. You're taking ice cream home. Which isn't a bad thing. Not really.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Not a one ice cream was sold in Monterey.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Not a one ice cream was sold in Monterey.


I am actually not surprised. It's pricey.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> I am actually not surprised. It's pricey.


I honestly don't think people even knew about it.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Just heard Kat on KROQ say "did you get your Uber ice cream today?" But no details, big lack of marketing unless you follow twitter or their blog.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Moofish said:


> Just heard Kat on KROQ say "did you get your Uber ice cream today?" But no details, big lack of marketing unless you follow twitter or their blog.


Exactly. They think they're so awesome that they don't need to advertise. Or even send press releases out.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

So all those pictures supplies for nothing? Do you go at it again tomorrow? Guess you made money doing nothing! How many free ice creams u get? What is it exactly? Hmm, Im thinking of going for some froyo...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> So all those pictures supplies for nothing? Do you go at it again tomorrow? Guess you made money doing nothing! How many free ice creams u get? What is it exactly? Hmm, Im thinking of going for some froyo...


Yea I did nothing but sit and wait, as did another driver I found. I saw a third driver on his phone outside his car; I don't think he sold anything either. I got 120 ice creams, t-shirt, 24 uber shades, cooler, a million uber ice cream napkins and a target shopping bag. Nope, not doing it again tomorrow. It was a one day promotion.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a driver, was offered to do it but declined. I did order and get some at work. Very hockey and overpriced. Driver showed up, poped his trunk, showed me a cooler full of ice cream bars you can buy at the grocery store, picked five and got my $1.00 plastic shades from China. All for only $25 bucks. I'll pass next years promo.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber, "We are not a transportation company".
Uber, "We Can't sell Ice Cream".
Uber, "We don't know how to offer driver support"
Uber, "We can hoodwink venture capitalists"!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

More details on the contents of the ice cream? Cones? Flavors? Chocolate and peanut dipped?  Id love a promotion to sit around and collect the minimum. Maybe have an ice cream party after, hopefully it would be sunny, and we could wear the shades too.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Maybe have an ice cream party after, hopefully it would be sunny, and we could wear the shades too.


Sounds like you're drinking the Uber Kool-Aid


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> More details on the contents of the ice cream? Cones? Flavors? Chocolate and peanut dipped?  Id love a promotion to sit around and collect the minimum. Maybe have an ice cream party after, hopefully it would be sunny, and we could wear the shades too.


Sandwiches, drumsticks, chocolate covered vanilla, Hagen das vanilla covered in chocolate and nuts.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sandwiches, drumsticks, chocolate covered vanilla, Hagen das vanilla covered in chocolate and nuts.


I think Jeeves would enjoy having his Nuts covered in Chocolate!!!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Good lord. After all this I never got paid for wasting my day on ice cream. They owe me $270! I emailed them on Tuesday, when my statement came out. Crickets!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Good lord. After all this I never got paid for wasting my day on ice cream. They owe me $270! I emailed them on Tuesday, when my statement came out. Crickets!


That sucks but I am sure they will get it taken care of. Stay on their butts.

On another note: I hear some drivers took a real negative hit on their ratings during the ice cream deliveries. How can these people rate less than 5 for ice cream delivery? If I could have got some I would have given a 10 rating


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> That sucks but I am sure they will get it taken care of. Stay on their butts.
> 
> On another note: I hear some drivers took a real negative hit on their ratings during the ice cream deliveries. How can these people rate less than 5 for ice cream delivery? If I could have got some I would have given a 10 rating


The price was way too high for what you got. Also, most of the bars were very soft when I got home. I would've been pissed if I had paid $25 for five bars.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Did I read somewhere (here, or reddit?) that ice cream delivery is even more highly regulated than taxi/ride sharing?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Food hygiene laws probably?


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Food handlers' cert (ServeSafe), license to sell packaged goods, permit to sell in that locality, etc.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Not a one ice cream was sold in Monterey.


If you hail fares off the streets here in Monterey, we will record and report you and by law, your car can be impounded. Better have your "U" posted as well. $1000 fine.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> If you hail fares off the streets here in Monterey, we will record and report you and by law, your car can be impounded. Better have your "U" posted as well. $1000 fine.


Do you really need to post this identical message in 10 threads where it isn't relevant? Spam sandwich.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Do you really need to post this identical message in 10 threads where it isn't relevant? Spam sandwich.


It is relevant in every forum I posted because each forum has an uber driver in Monterey who is potentially breaking the law.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> It is relevant in every forum I posted because each forum has an uber driver in Monterey who is potentially breaking the law.


Except it's Uber 101 you can't street hail. I don't post in every thread that it's illegal to pickup at a bus stop, and so on. You're just fear mongering.

Do you drive a cab?


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

I do drive a cab and uber scabs do hail from the street every fri-sat night. I got my first uber driver booted for working for lyft this weekend and that was with one picture, ****er followed me with his uber friend the next day but ran when I pulled over. 

You can call it fear mongering but we're in a small town, the biz on the weekends are in 2 areas that are a combined 6 blocks. Uber scabs have no choice but to take the risk and we'll be waiting to record and report.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Except it's Uber 101 you can't street hail. I don't post in every thread that it's illegal to pickup at a bus stop, and so on. You're just fear mongering.
> 
> Do you drive a cab?


Tell us about your insurance while we're at it. Your insurance knows your work for uber right?


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Except it's Uber 101 you can't street hail. I don't post in every thread that it's illegal to pickup at a bus stop, and so on. You're just fear mongering.
> 
> Do you drive a cab?


ahh, bring up insurance and the conversation is over...crickets


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> I do drive a cab and uber scabs do hail from the street every fri-sat night. I got my first uber driver booted for working for lyft this weekend and that was with one picture, ****er followed me with his uber friend the next day but ran when I pulled over.
> 
> You can call it fear mongering but we're in a small town, the biz on the weekends are in 2 areas that are a combined 6 blocks. Uber scabs have no choice but to take the risk and we'll be waiting to record and report.


Uber could care less if a driver also drives for Lyft. How exactly do you know it's a street hail from the seat of your pants? Get mad at Uber, not the drivers. They are trying to make a living the same as you and many are oblivious of what Uber is doing to the legitimate taxi business.



Toby said:


> Tell us about your insurance while we're at it. Your insurance knows your work for uber right?


I had hybrid insurance through Erie. I don't drive anymore.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> ahh, bring up insurance and the conversation is over...crickets


Sure enough


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Uber could care less if a driver also drives for Lyft. How exactly do you know it's a street hail from the seat of your pants? Get mad at Uber, not the drivers. They are trying to make a living the same as you and many are oblivious of what Uber is doing to the legitimate taxi business.
> 
> I had hybrid insurance through Erie. I don't drive anymore.


Not true, get your facts straight, take a look at the complaints forum and/or start a thread asking what happens when uber finds out drivers work for lyft too.

I know because we see people walk from the bar up to an uber car that's been sitting in one spot for 20 minutes and negotiate a price. Last weekend I saw the uber/lyft driver (in a 2 door car none the less) drive up on 6 people walking and pile them in. It's happening whether you want recognize reality or not.

Like you said, it is clear that street hails are off limits but that is not stopping them. They want to make a living doing so, they can spend the $800 per year in fees + plus $320 per month in insurance to do so like I do.

Uber hasn't done shit to my bottom line, I'm still making the same I always did because I am a professional.

You didn't drive for very long if you had Erie insurance, they started offering hybrid last fall. Or you drove illegally like most uber scabs.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> Not true, get your facts straight, take a look at the complaints forum and/or start a thread asking what happens when uber finds out drivers work for lyft too.
> 
> I know because we see people walk from the bar up to an uber car that's been sitting in one spot for 20 minutes and negotiate a price. Last weekend I saw the uber/lyft driver (in a 2 door car none the less) drive up on 6 people walking and pile them in. It's happening whether you want recognize reality or not.
> 
> ...


My facts are straight as an arrow. I picked up an Uber Operations Manager while driving for Lyft and discussed the matter extensively. As a matter of fact, they will tag you as a dual driver and offer special guarantees to keep you off of Lyft. I had a $500 bonus from Uber at the end of the ride. Uber deactivates Drivers for handing out Lyft promo cards on an Uber ride...a completely different animal.

If they are negotiating a price, that's a *********, not an Uber. There is no negotiation on Uber. I agree its happening, but I suppose all cab drivers are saints too? Credit card machines down, taking long routes, and so on. There will always be rogues. I reiterate my previous point here: go after Uber. The drivers are trying to make a buck and are doing what Uber says, they are oblivious to the cost of entry to drive a cab. Uber will always find new drivers, you are fighting a losing battle at the driver level. At the same time, cabs get privileges for that $$ that uber drivers don't. Think street hails, taxi zones, sitting at hotels. You seem to have plenty of downtime to observe other drivers that aren't affecting your bottom line. Use it more wisely and contact your local politicians, mayor, whatever in an effort to better regulate Uber. It's working in many cities.

Last, I never operated without proper insurance. I drove Uber FT from Oct 14 to Jan 14, Lyft from Oct 14 to May 15. I spoke with my personal agent regarding both companies prior to driving and emphasized that all I would need to make Uber pay would be a denied claim. He called it a business policy and my premiums didn't change. I switched to Erie as soon as it was available.

Any more FACTS?

Edit: I don't think you realise I probably think less of Uber than you, but you are going about it in all the wrong ways.

Edit 2: Uber and Lyft require 4 door cars, again *********, not Uber or Lyft. Do you know how an Uber/Lyft pickup works? To an outside observer it would'be looked like I was street hailing at times. I'd park outside a bar and wait for a ping. Once I got one, I'd wait on the pax to walk up to car. Then you roll the window down and verify identity and # of pax, which could appear as negotiation. And if they had the wrong car or too many, someone else would repeat the process.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> My facts are straight as an arrow. I picked up an Uber Operations Manager while driving for Lyft and discussed the matter extensively. As a matter of fact, they will tag you as a dual driver and offer special guarantees to keep you off of Lyft. I had a $500 bonus from Uber at the end of the ride. Uber deactivates Drivers for handing out Lyft promo cards on an Uber ride...a completely different animal.
> 
> If they are negotiating a price, that's a *********, not an Uber. There is no negotiation on Uber. I agree its happening, but I suppose all cab drivers are saints too? Credit card machines down, taking long routes, and so on. There will always be rogues. I reiterate my previous point here: go after Uber. The drivers are trying to make a buck and are doing what Uber says, they are oblivious to the cost of entry to drive a cab. Uber will always find new drivers, you are fighting a losing battle at the driver level. At the same time, cabs get privileges for that $$ that uber drivers don't. Think street hails, taxi zones, sitting at hotels. You seem to have plenty of downtime to observe other drivers that aren't affecting your bottom line. Use it more wisely and contact your local politicians, mayor, whatever in an effort to better regulate Uber. It's working in many cities.
> 
> ...


So you believe the guy who gave you $500 bonus? why? I've read plenty of stories of uber drivers being deactivated for driving for lyft, maybe it has changed since uber can't bully like they used to. No offense but I've been a cabbie just below SF for awhile now, you're in Indy, how long has uber been there?

A ********* by definition is an unlicensed cab and if uber drivers are picking up street hails then they fall under that umbrella, i was explaining how I know they are doing so.

There are asshole cabbies and they piss me off too, the difference is their transgressions are mostly a matter of policy, not legality or lack of insurance. I would rather pay $25 for a $15 ride in an insured cab than $5 in an uninsured one.

I am going after uber too, it's not one or the other. I Tweet the CPUC, city council and governor brown plenty.

I am not going after uber drivers for doing their regular job, I am recording and reporting them for knowingly breaking the law which is becoming rampant.

I've read your posts and know you don't like uber but you should not defend people who are working as scabs and knowingly taking away business from legit cabbies.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> My facts are straight as an arrow. I picked up an Uber Operations Manager while driving for Lyft and discussed the matter extensively. As a matter of fact, they will tag you as a dual driver and offer special guarantees to keep you off of Lyft. I had a $500 bonus from Uber at the end of the ride. Uber deactivates Drivers for handing out Lyft promo cards on an Uber ride...a completely different animal.
> 
> If they are negotiating a price, that's a *********, not an Uber. There is no negotiation on Uber. I agree its happening, but I suppose all cab drivers are saints too? Credit card machines down, taking long routes, and so on. There will always be rogues. I reiterate my previous point here: go after Uber. The drivers are trying to make a buck and are doing what Uber says, they are oblivious to the cost of entry to drive a cab. Uber will always find new drivers, you are fighting a losing battle at the driver level. At the same time, cabs get privileges for that $$ that uber drivers don't. Think street hails, taxi zones, sitting at hotels. You seem to have plenty of downtime to observe other drivers that aren't affecting your bottom line. Use it more wisely and contact your local politicians, mayor, whatever in an effort to better regulate Uber. It's working in many cities.
> 
> ...


And by the way, I am on twitter day and night fighting against uber, Chi will recognize me (thepartybuddha), so just to be sure you are sitting safely on your high horse, which in this case I hope you are, are you doing the same?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> So you believe the guy who gave you $500 bonus? why? I've read plenty of stories of uber drivers being deactivated for driving for lyft, maybe it has changed since uber can't bully like they used to. No offense but I've been a cabbie just below SF for awhile now, you're in Indy, how long has uber been there?
> 
> A ********* by definition is an unlicensed cab and if uber drivers are picking up street hails then they fall under that umbrella, i was explaining how I know they are doing so.
> 
> ...


Why in the hell would he bonus me $500 and show me the tag for dual drivers when he pulled my account up and changed it? Early Uber may have had a different attitude, but definitely not anytime recently. It would be a huge nail in the IC lawsuit and they know it.

Uber has been in Indy for about 1.5 years I believe. Obviously not as long as SF since it was founded there. And frankly, you can't call every Uber driver a *********. If the police aren't ticketing them and running stings, the local govt has bought into the Uberganda. The same Uberganda that again leaves most drivers oblivious to the insurance gap. However, Uber's comm policy is in effect with a pax up to $1 mil, just the same as most cabs. The gray area is between rides.

Last, read the edit to my previous post regarding your handling of supposed street hails. On top of that, the Uber app seems to ping a different driver if the pax/driver are located in the same place, which makes street hailing more difficult. There are a few threads about this on the forum.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Because the majority of executives working for uber asshole big shots. Read plenty of those posts.

Do your homework, that is a part of the IC lawsuit that uber is going to lose here in Cali, in San Francisco.

No, just the ones picking up street hails are gypsies and don't try to tell me they're so stupid and ignorant that they don't know better because we have them on video admitting to knowing better. We have a handful of cabbies who were stupid enough to leave and drive for uber and still chat with us, yeah, we have a pretty good idea what's going on. Like I said, when it comes to the nitty gritty, you dig stones, we drive cabs.

Did I mention we know some of the passengers? Again, like I said, it's a small town. 

A scab is a scab is a scab, unless it's a gypsy, then it's still a scab.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> And by the way, I am on twitter day and night fighting against uber, Chi will recognize me (thepartybuddha), so just to be sure you are sitting safely on your high horse, which in this case I hope you are, are you doing the same?


Since you can read my signature mentioning being a geologist, you ought to be able to see my Twitter ID there as we0ll. I'm not nearly as active as chi1cabby or likely yourself.

I unfortunately bought into the Uberganda on earnings and learned my lesson the hard way and lost all my savings chasing the Uber dragon. Thus I worked 2 full time jobs for a couple months and took a break from everything Uber related. I couldn't approach it without letting my personal vendetta in on everything. However, I am a board member of and trying to find time to help grow a national drivers association founded by another forum member. I was the first person to jump on board with him, matter of fact.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Did I read somewhere (here, or reddit?) that ice cream delivery is even more highly regulated than taxi/ride sharing?


Why would UBER care?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm done with this. You can keep slinging shit at the wall all day to see if anything sticks if you wish. Too many other drivers on this Forum that need educated to go in circles with such a knowledgeable cab driver that has never driven Uber


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Since you can read my signature mentioning being a geologist, you ought to be able to see my Twitter ID there as we0ll. I'm not nearly as active as chi1cabby or likely yourself.
> 
> I unfortunately bought into the Uberganda on earnings and learned my lesson the hard way and lost all my savings chasing the Uber dragon. Thus I worked 2 full time jobs for a couple months and took a break from everything Uber related. I couldn't approach it without letting my personal vendetta in on everything. However, I am a board member of and trying to find time to help grow a national drivers association founded by another forum member. I was the first person to jump on board with him, matter of fact.


Sorry to hear it, genuinely. Did you sign up for the car loan? What's wrong with your vendetta driving you? it would drive me, it's driving me now and that's just based on principle.

An NDA sounds good, I'm not trying to be cynical, but I don't see it working for a few reasons. It's a lone wolf gig, that's part of the allure that uber uses to sucker people. If cabbies, who have some form of connection can't form a union, not sure how uber drivers could. An association/union takes money which means dues, no way uber drivers cough it up.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I'm done with this. You can keep slinging shit at the wall all day to see if anything sticks if you wish. Too many other drivers on this Forum that need educated to go in circles with such a knowledgeable cab driver that has never driven Uber


I know more about uber than you and 90%+ of the uber drivers, I was about to offer some real advice to your NDA idea but I guess I'll stick to flinging shit.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> Sorry to hear it, genuinely. Did you sign up for the car loan? What's wrong with your vendetta driving you? it would drive me, it's driving me now and that's just based on principle.
> 
> An NDA sounds good, I'm not trying to be cynical, but I don't see it working for a few reasons. It's a lone wolf gig, that's part of the allure that uber uses to sucker people. If cabbies, who have some form of connection can't form a union, not sure how uber drivers could. An association/union takes money which means dues, no way uber drivers cough it up.


Fortunately no loan through Uber. But I left a 50k job for the independence and thought my work ethic and knowledge of the city would allow me to earn what Uber says you can...I've excelled at anything work related in my life. Money drives me.

My vendetta still drives me, but in a more productive way. As for the NDA, it's worth trying in my eyes. There are ways to make it happen, it will require a lot legwork from dedicated members in each market that are willing to risk deactivation. We also have to start accomplishing something useful in a few markets to build credibility and gain exposure. While many drivers are oblivious, I'd wager you can't find a single driver who doesn't have some complaints. Anyone that has dealt with Uber support knows how alienating it is. The biggest hurdle is the turnover rate of drivers.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Toby said:


> I know more about uber than you and 90%+ of the uber drivers, I was about to offer some real advice to your NDA idea but I guess I'll stick to flinging shit.


I'm sure you do and am fine with that


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I'm done with this. You can keep slinging shit at the wall all day to see if anything sticks if you wish. Too many other drivers on this Forum that need educated to go in circles with such a knowledgeable cab driver that has never driven Uber


I'll give you the advice anyway, maybe Chi will read it. What you drivers need is regulations. Travis has pounded it into your head that regulations are bad because they are bad for him. Regulations will cost him countless millions even though he'd still be left with countless millions but that's not enough for him, hence the, "because we can" statement when asked why he is taking a higher % from you.

You will never, ever be truly IC unless TNCs are reigned in because as it stands, you are at Travis' mercy. Now who would you trust, Travis or some form of a Labor Relations Board? If you say Travis, good luck, buy some lube. If you recognize that the gov't at the least wants you to have insurance, safe working environment, benefits, etc. well welcome to labor relations, your plight is not actually new, it's been fought dozens of times before and labor can win if you recognize the reality, not the candyland bullshit Travis is trying to shove down your throats.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

My point in saying accomplish something useful in markets is exactly that: regulations. It seems most of us that have seen the light recognize it's the lack of regulation that allows Uber eXploitation to occur. Plus the Uberganda and brute forxe that Uber uses to gain entry to a market, along with UberMath used to mislead drivers on the income potential.

Edit: The reason I got deactivated from Uber was because I sent an email to Kaladick that got forwarded to Chicago GM. Chicago GM contacts me for a phone conversation and we schedule for Jan 7. Day comes and goes with no call, then winter rate cuts hit without warning Jan 8. Took me from profitable to unprofitable without surge...insufficient for a FT driver. I sent a scathing email back to GM, then went to log on to hit some surge about a week later and was unable to log in. Took a couple days for a CSR to email me back and tell me I was permanently deactivated for disrespecting an Uber mgr. No further explanation was given when escalated. 

I also did my due diligence on insurance whereas most drivers choose to operate in the dark because Uber implies it's ok.

So I firsthand understand the need for regulation.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> My point in saying accomplish something useful in markets is exactly that: regulations. It seems most of us that have seen the light recognize it's the lack of regulation that allows Uber eXploitation to occur. Plus the Uberganda and brute forxe that Uber uses to gain entry to a market, along with UberMath used to mislead drivers on the income potential.


So you don't need an association per say because it's gonna take waaaay too long to get organized as shit is going down now and soon. You need drivers to contact the specific politicians who support uber and whatever they tell them needs to be public as well. The politicians need to know that if they pass uber friendly legislation there will be documented, public cases that they were warned and those cases will be used against them come election time. Hopefully you can slow the process down and create more conversation about the reality of the industry. On that note, good chatting with you. Hope you can find a gig to match the one you left.


----------

